# Hankook Tyres....again



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

New TTS arrived at dealer, who kindly sent me a quick video 
As expected it comes with Hankook tyres. 
So my question is, are they better/worse than the rubbish Toyo Proxies that came supplied with the Mk2 ?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

atrocious tyres, glad I got bridgestones with mine. Soon as they need changing though going to goodyear f1's or michelin pilot sport 4's

migzy


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

blaird03 said:


> New TTS arrived at dealer, who kindly sent me a quick video
> As expected it comes with Hankook tyres.
> So my question is, are they better/worse than the rubbish Toyo Proxies that came supplied with the Mk2 ?


Did you get the 19's on yours or the 20's


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

migzy said:


> atrocious tyres, glad I got bridgestones with mine. Soon as they need changing though going to goodyear f1's or michelin pilot sport 4's
> 
> migzy


oh joy, thanks !
I changed the Toyo's on the Mk2 for Goodyear f1's - fantastic tyre on the TT


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Reasty said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > New TTS arrived at dealer, who kindly sent me a quick video
> ...


19's - not standard though.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

blaird03 said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > blaird03 said:
> ...


Ah ok I only asked as I'm now wondering what mines got on it,although I went for 20's,I do not want hankooks soI'm hoping I've got pirrelis's :?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I think you're safe, I can't recall anyone getting Hankooks on 20s.

The Bridgestones on my 19s seem OK, but it's so hard to make a proper judgement until I try something else when they need replacing. They are the only tyres I've driven a Mk3 with.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

migzy said:


> atrocious tyres, glad I got bridgestones with mine. Soon as they need changing though going to goodyear f1's or michelin pilot sport 4's
> 
> migzy


I just said goodbye to my Bridgestones and replaced them with a set of Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 3's. So far I'm impressed with their ability in the wet, but considering the Bridgestones were pretty worn I'd expect to see an instant improvement.

The F1's were supposed to have a 3db reduction in road noise levels compared to the Bridgestones, but I can't detect much difference on the road. Grip seems excellent though and the steering feels a little heavier and less 'oversteery' to me.

I've only had them on for two days, so these are initial impressions.

Bought the tyres online from Oponeo which was a good experience. They delivered using DPD to a local motorsport garage. Total cost with fitting worked out at £150 per tyre compared to the £191 that KwikFit quoted me for supplying & fitting them.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> I think you're safe, I can't recall anyone getting Hankooks on 20s..


I got Yokohamas on my 20's. They get a fairly decent rating in the Evo tests.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

blaird03 said:


> New TTS arrived at dealer, who kindly sent me a quick video
> As expected it comes with Hankook tyres.
> So my question is, are they better/worse than the rubbish Toyo Proxies that came supplied with the Mk2 ?


My mk2 TTS came with Toyos and mk3 TTs came with Hankook. So, here goes... the Toyos were crap. End of. Mine lasted 10k before needing replacement and I'm pretty good on tyres, no matter what I have driven in the last ten years (S3, TTS, TTRS, RS3, RS4), I get at least 18k to 20k from tyres. Anyway, they had poor wet grip and a tendency to tramline. In the dry, they weren't much better! The Hankooks - as a summer tyre, in summer, dry grip is pretty good. They ride well and are wearing slowly. So, they are better than the Toyos, but... they're really noisy, are poor in the wet and as I have discovered come the colder weather, hopeless on cold roads, especially in the wet. I aquaplaned a few weeks back, on a very cold day, at 50mph over about half an inch of standing water. I'm going to change them for decent rubber next month, so before they get down to 4/5mm. I've done 16k on them so far. They're frankly poor tyres and shouldn't be on a high performance, premium sports car. I'll be going to the ever faithful Michelin PS when I buy new tyres next month. So, to summarise; Toyos = terrible and Hankooks = poor. One of the mk3 TT RS that I drove had Hankooks BTW. I was frankly shocked by that.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > New TTS arrived at dealer, who kindly sent me a quick video
> ...


Considering in the U.K. 80 % of the time it's either cold or wet or both,this doesn't bode well,I've got pilot sport 4's on my mk1 and they are frankly brilliant in any condition so I may just take a hit and change the tyres from the get go and sell the rubber that comes with the car,unless I get pirreli pzeros ofcourse.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > New TTS arrived at dealer, who kindly sent me a quick video
> ...


I am normally a fan of Hankook tyres, I have winter Hankook tyres fitted on my 3.0l A6 Avant and they are spot on. On our TTR the Hankook tyres are the noisiest tyres I have every had fitted. For once I cannot wait for them to wear out!


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> > New TTS arrived at dealer, who kindly sent me a quick video
> ...


Thanks for the detail Mark


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

keithS said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're safe, I can't recall anyone getting Hankooks on 20s..
> ...


Got Perelli Zero on my 20" Y Spokes


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

My TTS came with 20in Yokohamas. They seem pretty good and although only done 6K they're only slightly worn. I wouldn't be looking to replace them until well worn as they seem pretty good in all conditions, however I have a different problem. I found a bloody great big screw in one of my rears and started to ring round for a replacement or two - to keep the balance of the car. So, I've had the Goodyear Eagles on a previous TTS and they are the bizz, so wanted to get those. Anyway my local tyre fitter has informed me that there no Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 Tyres in the UK! She spoke to Goodyear and she can get them imported from Europe. Sounds like a ridiculous story to me, but I've used these guys for years and can't see them making this up. Anyone tried to get hold of a couple of Eagle F1's recently?


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

MachineGun said:


> My TTS came with 20in Yokohamas. They seem pretty good and although only done 6K they're only slightly worn. I wouldn't be looking to replace them until well worn as they seem pretty good in all conditions, however I have a different problem. I found a bloody great big screw in one of my rears and started to ring round for a replacement or two - to keep the balance of the car. So, I've had the Goodyear Eagles on a previous TTS and they are the bizz, so wanted to get those. Anyway my local tyre fitter has informed me that there no Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 Tyres in the UK! She spoke to Goodyear and she can get them imported from Europe. Sounds like a ridiculous story to me, but I've used these guys for years and can't see them making this up. Anyone tried to get hold of a couple of Eagle F1's recently?


I noticed that Kwik-Fit (yes !!) have Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 (19's) in stock at reasonable price - not sure about 20's though


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

I think that's it - I need 255/30 R20 92Y. Kwik fit can get 255/35 R20 at a reasonable price as well I must say, but they can't get 255/30 R20 at all nationwide. They said see if I can order them on-line and they'll fit them, of course they will and no doubt find that I need a new exhaust as well! :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Kwik fit damaged the alloys on my Mk2 when the apprentice felt it appropriate to use pliers to remove the hub bolt covers as it pissed it down.

Sometimes it's better to pay a bit more and use someone you trust


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> Kwik fit damaged the alloys on my Mk2 when the apprentice felt it appropriate to use pliers to remove the hub bolt covers as it pissed it down.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to pay a bit more and use someone you trust


Couldn't agree with this more!,I only take my golf and my mk1 TT to a company called the Phirm,they definitely arnt the cheapest but I know I can always trust them to do a fantastic job.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Kwik fit damaged the alloys on my Mk2 when the apprentice felt it appropriate to use pliers to remove the hub bolt covers as it pissed it down.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to pay a bit more and use someone you trust


I used them when I first changed the tyres on my 8v S3... they over inflated the two front tyres to the point they were literally bulging from the wheels. The rears were slightly below the correct pressure and they'd scuffed one of them. Of course, I noticed it immediately and the response I got? Total apathy and an almost aggressive stance from the staff when I politely told them what I thought of their competency. They refused to acknowledge they'd scuffed the wheel and claimed the over inflation was an 'over sight' and said it wouldn't have damaged the tyres... I complained to their head office about the scuffed wheel and got what looked like a template email response, stating they were satisfied that they were not responsible after extensive investigation - so in other words - your word against ours... I had to get Wicked Wheels in to sort that out... 
Three months later ... both fronts were wearing unevenly, despite me constantly making sure they had the right pressures - I took it to an independent specialist and they told me the tyres had been damaged by the over inflation. Kwik Fit initially tried to fob me off, but did agree to replace both fronts. I would NEVER recommend them to anyone, I don't care what prices they charge. I hear similar stories from other people. They seem to employ a lot of chav knuckle draggers as well. Customer service is really poor and they're very condescending to boot. National Tyres are another lot who leave a lot to be desired, I had two alloys on my TTRS scuffed by them. I now always ensure I make a point of the fact my wheels are unblemished, before they do anything. Amazing how careful they are when you do that!

As the fella states above, better to spend a little more and have someone you trust fit your tyres.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Trouble is - where do you find a trustworthy tyre fitter?
Well by recommendation or word of mouth. But none of my mates or family are car enthusiasts and wouldn't have a clue about tyre fitters.
Otherwise use somewhere you've used before and been happy with. Well for years I've used my local Kwik Fit and had no problems with them. 
I agree with Mark Pred - make a point of showing them that the wheel is in good condition (photograph it in front of them if necessary) and that let them see you are on the ball. Also if possible just leave them with the wheel and tyre rather than letting them jack up the car and remove / refit the wheel.

Re Hancook tyres I see on Kwik Fits site that P Zeros, Bridgestone, Dunlop, Goodyear and Hankooks are all around £115 for my car. Conti 5s that are on it from new are a bit more at £138. :?


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a relative who works at Kwik Fit, so I know i get a good job and 25% discount


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

They agreed to pay for my repairs to the wheel from chips away after some initial denial.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I really wouldn't put different tyres on front and back, all 4 should be the same, especially for quattro


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

jryoung said:


> I really wouldn't put different tyres on front and back, all 4 should be the same, especially for quattro


No if's or but's all the tyres should be the same make and specification.

Somewhat surprised that there is no mention of purchasing tyres from Blackcircles, where,when you buy you have a choice of recommended fitters. I've used them for a number of years over vastly different cars and have never been let down or disappointed with the fitting or the prices.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

tyre-shopper are great as well and don't forget asda tyres

had great prices and fitting off both, tyre-shopper use national tyres fitting centres

ta

migzy


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

+1 for Tyre shopper


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

> Somewhat surprised that there is no mention of purchasing tyres from Blackcircles, where,when you buy you have a choice of recommended fitters. I've used them for a number of years over vastly different cars and have never been let down or disappointed with the fitting or the prices.


I went to a Blackcircles approved fitter near to me, but their site got nowhere near the price I could source the tyres from at Oponeo. I thought it odd as Blackcircles are normally my first 'good price' comparison resource, but not this time.

Thankfully, the garage were happy for me to order the tyres delivered to them and they fitted them.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Surprised about the bad rap Kwik Fit are getting.My local has all the latest non touch Hunter machines and is my first port of call for tyre replacement.The car is put on a ramp to lift it off of its wheels,the hubs are Emery clothed and the nuts are correctly torqued with a wrench.

In all fairness to the comments there are good and bad branches,but the trick where Kwik Fit is concerned is to get the work done at a flag ship branch where they have all the latest kit including the Hunter alignment gear too.

Prices aren't bad either...


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

leopard said:


> Surprised about the bad rap Kwik Fit are getting.My local has all the latest non touch Hunter machines and is my first port of call for tyre replacement.The car is put on a ramp to lift it off of its wheels,the hubs are Emery clothed and the nuts are correctly torqued with a wrench.
> 
> In all fairness to the comments there are good and bad branches,but the trick where Kwik Fit is concerned is to get the work done at a flag ship branch where they have all the latest kit including the Hunter alignment gear too.
> 
> Prices aren't bad either...


My wife went in for a puncture problem, normal tyre cost £27 total cost just short of £200,talk about stitching the ladies no more Kwik Fit for this family.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

daddow said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised about the bad rap Kwik Fit are getting.My local has all the latest non touch Hunter machines and is my first port of call for tyre replacement.The car is put on a ramp to lift it off of its wheels,the hubs are Emery clothed and the nuts are correctly torqued with a wrench.
> ...


...And the moral of the story is,

Never send a woman to get a puncture repair sorted


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

leopard said:


> Surprised about the bad rap Kwik Fit are getting.My local has all the latest non touch Hunter machines and is my first port of call for tyre replacement.The car is put on a ramp to lift it off of its wheels,the hubs are Emery clothed and the nuts are correctly torqued with a wrench.
> 
> In all fairness to the comments there are good and bad branches,but the trick where Kwik Fit is concerned is to get the work done at a flag ship branch where they have all the latest kit including the Hunter alignment gear too.
> 
> Prices aren't bad either...


I'm not. Most people I know who used them, don't tend to go back. That's across many branches. It wasn't that long ago that a Kwik Fit employee took a customers Porsche for a spin and killed a couple of people... I think that was the Maldon branch. I know, a rare and probably the worst reported incident, but a work colleague had her car taken for a spin by one their oiks - she's got a TTS mk2 BTW. He even smoked in the car! She actually saw her car being driven at speed by him and they tried to deny it! Oh, hang on... there's a full page article in the Mail on Sunday today where they've sent undercover reporters out to Kwik Fit branches... needless to say the result wasn't good and the Kwik Fit spokesperson is quoting excuses. Which is par for the course, as that's how I found them when I complained - arrogant and refusing to accept the customer could be right... I wouldn't trust them again with my car, ever. Once bitten and all that, as well as what I hear first hand and the incidents reported in the press. Me thinks they need to sort their act out...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

20" Michelin super sports are £250 a corner on black circle,fitted,I hope I've got pirrelis on my TTS or this could get expensive :roll: :lol:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Reasty said:


> 20" Michelin super sports are £250 a corner on black circle,fitted,I hope I've got pirrelis on my TTS or this could get expensive :roll: :lol:


Not sure Pirelli p Zero are much cheaper, had look recently and they were way up there, I have started driving slower :lol:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

leopard said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


I tend to go with that but common sense tells me to AVOID Kwik Fit and use a non rip off organisation of which there are many.
There was a huge one hour TV programme a few years back about this organisation and their doubtful practices.


----------



## Nic chapman (Feb 13, 2017)

Weirdly, Yokos on my 20" TT RS coming ex demo next month. Should I run them out and put Pilots on? Seems no standard tyre for the 20's looking at dealer photos.....


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

That's my intention or MP4s as they have now become


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Nic chapman said:


> Weirdly, Yokos on my 20" TT RS coming ex demo next month. Should I run them out and put Pilots on? Seems no standard tyre for the 20's looking at dealer photos.....


Yokos on my rs and Pirelli on TTS have to say the road contact noise is a noticeable lot less on the yokos and the grip seems as good as the p zeros.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

It was Hankook tyres that came with my tt, was quite disappointed, new tt delivery date is scheduled for April /hope it's pirrelli or continental


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

My TTS black edition has come with yokos on 20's,road noise is minimal and they seem very grippy,not that I've pushed them as only got car today so driving like miss daisy,but had a quick blat down a twisty road and they seem as good as my michelins on my mk1,this is in dry conditions.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

leopard said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Point taken I sent her to MY tyre company to day for a two tyre replacement, cost £95 for both and balanced, Hyundi L10. Kwick Fit are still thieves in my opinion.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Nic chapman said:


> Weirdly, Yokos on my 20" TT RS coming ex demo next month. Should I run them out and put Pilots on? Seems no standard tyre for the 20's looking at dealer photos.....


I found Yokos to be very good, especially in the wet. I'm going back to my first RS3, but recall that both sets I had on that car wore very quickly - softer compound? I'd say a good choice if you're only doing say 10k miles pa. I average 20k pa at the moment, so wouldn't be my choice when I bin the Hancrooks (sic) as I don't want to change tyres twice a year. Michelin's PS may cost more, but they really last well from my experience and offer a good all round level of performance.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Bridgestones on my car I'm being told, they will do for now


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> Bridgestones on my car I'm being told, they will do for now


You're doing well with the updates. 
Glad you got decent rubber too


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Bridgestones on my car I'm being told, they will do for now
> ...


What wheels did you guys spec to get the 'decent' tyres ?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Just the stock 19s, I don't want to go for 20s and the black edition 19s are hideous.

My intention is to stick a set of these on


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Bridgestones on my car I'm being told, they will do for now
> ...


I think it's more a case of me hounding the sales man that's getting some answers :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > TerryCTR said:
> ...


I need to use this approach :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

What's salesman are you using? It's Kevin Grant for me and to be fair he took some time to come back on the tyres today so he must have been away from his desk for a while. I would personally have kicked on today when you got there and demanded an update


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> Bridgestones on my car I'm being told, they will do for now


They're Ok, Terry, but noisy, and pants in the cold and wet.

Never driven Hankooks, but based on comments on here, they're probably better.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I know Jonny, I've had various bridgestones on my cars and to be fair the RE050A were decent in the wet on the Rx8 but I agree with road noise. A few members have mentioned aquaplaning with the Hankooks fitted so I really do think they are piss poor and I'm glad I avoided them.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Just re-read my post & for clarity; I agree the Bridgestones seem to be better (by reputation) than Hankooks.

Just biding my time (& doing a few track days) to decide between Eagle Asymmetrics & PS4 (if I'm flush by then).


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Although I have the upgraded black edition 20's and not 19's I am very impressed by the yokohamas so far,they are both very grippy but also very quiet and I'm also surprised how good the ride is considering they are 30 profile,I'm not sure how well they will wear but for people wanting to change out there hankooks they are definitely worth a look and for people who have been told they have the yokohamas you have nothing to worry about,they are as good as the Michelin pilots 4's.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Jonny_C said:


> Just re-read my post & for clarity; I agree the Bridgestones seem to be better (by reputation) than Hankooks.
> 
> Just biding my time (& doing a few track days) to decide between Eagle Asymmetrics & PS4 (if I'm flush by then).


  I read that the wrong way initially but I see you mean the Bridgestones are better. I'll be going for MPSS or MP4s as they now seem to be straight away if I end up with the Oz alloys


----------



## ljmc (Jun 6, 2014)

My TT was delivered with Hankook's (not sure on the model), over the weekend I switched to Goodyear Eagle Asymmetric 3 and the difference is night and day. I don't remember the TT handling this good when the Hankook's were brand new - there's a lot more grip and noticeably quieter. So far very happy with the switch and looking forward to some good weather to really test them out.

The Hankook's did 17.5K, I had about 2 mm left when I switched them over.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I just wanna know where you guys get to drive at speeds on roads where the tyres make a huge difference?, I live in Cornwall with lovely driving roads but OH THE CYCLISTS, everyone down here seems to be trying to live forever with cycling the main contributor health wise, I get great pleasure from my TTS but high speed driving is impossible. Got Pirelli Zs on my 20" YSpokes which work well.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Last 3 TTs we had

Bridgestone Potenzas on the 07 car- Hard, noisy and tram;lining
Toyos on the 13 plate- grippy enough but wore out in less than 8000 miles
Hankooks on the 15 plate- not as grippy as the Toyos but lasting a lot longer.

It does grate a bit that they don't fit decent tyres on a £40k car :x


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

My TTS arrived today with Pirelli's on (20" optional alloys) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

steamcake said:


> My TTS arrived today with Pirelli's on (20" optional alloys)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's going to be some weekend for you, ENJOY 8)


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

carrock said:


> Last 3 TTs we had
> 
> Bridgestone Potenzas on the 07 car- Hard, noisy and tram;lining
> Toyos on the 13 plate- grippy enough but wore out in less than 8000 miles
> ...


I am acctually finding the yokohama's to be very good in both wet and dry conditions,maybe it really is just luck of the draw.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't know if its a testament to how well the mk3 tt rides and handles but we've had a mk2 tt with bridgstones which were awful in every way. No grip and very noisy. Lasted ages but wanted rid very quickly.

A mk2 amplified quattro with continentals which had lovely steering feel, gripped well but wore really quickly and tramlined badly once they hit 4k.

Have hankooks on the mk3 (which is much faster than the mk2's) and it handles beautifully in all conditions, rides really well, tyres are quiet, don't tramline and after 9k still have 5mm of tread all round. No issues at all from me, obviously quattro removes any wheel spin issues.

My previous A3 black edition had bridgestones and they were awful on that, goodyear f1's made it feel like a different car


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

My new TTS (which admittedly I only picked up yesterday) is on Hankooks and whilst I can't speak about the handling yet in any great depth I haven't noticed any issues at all with excessive road noise. If anything I've actually noticed how unobtrusive they are. It's not something I'm going to get hung up about anyway - I had no control over what tyres the car came with so I'm not going to let it spoil the experience!


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

ttsvern17 said:


> My new TTS (which admittedly I only picked up yesterday) is on Hankooks and whilst I can't speak about the handling yet in any great depth I haven't noticed any issues at all with excessive road noise. If anything I've actually noticed how unobtrusive they are. It's not something I'm going to get hung up about anyway - I had no control over what tyres the car came with so I'm not going to let it spoil the experience!


My Pirelli's 20" will drown out the wife in a temper, [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

I got 20's on my TTS, It came with Yoko's which are a good grippy tyre. Need replacing now after 15000 miles so wear rate was good. Considering i live in roundabout city Milton Keynes.

Been looking at the Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3's.... Anyone tried these yet.

Cheers


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

PhilRTTS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got 20's on my TTS, It came with Yoko's which are a good grippy tyre. Need replacing now after 15000 miles so wear rate was good. Considering i live in roundabout city Milton Keynes.
> 
> ...


Yes, I had them on my TT Sline, 19's. They are a great tyre in dry and wet - low road noise and seemed to wear well. No hesitation in recommending them, or purchasing again.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

My Hankooks must be different to some people on here? Mine are very noisy, have poor wet grip and are very poor in cold conditions. The only positive thing I can say is they wear slowly, but then that's not good as I want to get rid of them!

They're not crap, but they're hardly what I'd call good. Putting a budget tyre on a car like say a TTS is a bit of a joke IMO. They did it with Toyos on the mk2 and they were even worse than the Hankooks. Michelin time is but a month away, thank God!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

My Hankooks19in were noisy to start with, but after 5k are actuallyprettyquiet. I also disabled the soundakator.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> My Hankooks must be different to some people on here? Mine are very noisy, have poor wet grip and are very poor in cold conditions. The only positive thing I can say is they wear slowly, but then that's not good as I want to get rid of them!
> 
> They're not crap, but they're hardly what I'd call good. Putting a budget tyre on a car like say a TTS is a bit of a joke IMO. They did it with Toyos on the mk2 and they were even worse than the Hankooks. Michelin time is but a month away, thank God!


I am normally a fan of Hankook tyres, but the ones on my wife's TTR are very noisey. For once I cannot wait for them to wear out!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> My Hankooks must be different to some people on here? Mine are very noisy, have poor wet grip and are very poor in cold conditions. The only positive thing I can say is they wear slowly, but then that's not good as I want to get rid of them!
> 
> They're not crap, but they're hardly what I'd call good. Putting a budget tyre on a car like say a TTS is a bit of a joke IMO. They did it with Toyos on the mk2 and they were even worse than the Hankooks. Michelin time is but a month away, thank God!


Have a look at the Yokohamas aswell,they came on my TTS roadster with 20" wheels and are proving to be very very good in wet and dry conditions and also really quiet.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I ended up with P000's on my 20"


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello, first post of 2017 and it's about rubber. Replaced my Hankooks last week, and went with Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 3s. FA Wheels in West Hampstead ordered them in and it was about £170 a go all-in. Noticed immediate improvement in breaking as you'd hopefully expect from any fresh tyres as well as noticeably improved turn-in. The A1 was a paddling pool in places at the weekend and I surfed through with no problems. They feel alot better than how I recalled the Hankooks to be at the start of ownership. Incidentally, I had hoped to have one of the tyres replaced via my Audi wheel insurance (slow puncture) but guess what - they argued that as the tread was under 2mm, they won't do it. Legal limit is 1.6mm I think. FA Wheels suggested that the tyres were bang on 2mm, perhaps a fraction under in some areas and over in others. It's so tiresome (no pun) to deal with the dealerships but reckon it's worth a go? It doesn't seem to be in very good faith (tried but failed to upload a pic just now).


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

And this is why I opted not to take the dealership insurance. Can't be bothered with the hassle , plus they ain't just around the corner.

I ended up with pirelli''s on my 20" from new. 
So far so good but haven't hammered the car yet or driven in the wet.

I have now had two sets of eagle f1's on my MK1 and can't rave highly enough about them. You won't go wrong with them.
Actually the A2's were better. Now have the A3's and good enough.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

ttsvern17 said:


> My new TTS (which admittedly I only picked up yesterday) is on Hankooks and whilst I can't speak about the handling yet in any great depth I haven't noticed any issues at all with excessive road noise. If anything I've actually noticed how unobtrusive they are. It's not something I'm going to get hung up about anyway - I had no control over what tyres the car came with so I'm not going to let it spoil the experience!


I have no complaints with mine. Maybe its individuals driving styles that make all the difference? :roll:


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> My Hankooks must be different to some people on here? Mine are very noisy, have poor wet grip and are very poor in cold conditions. The only positive thing I can say is they wear slowly, but then that's not good as I want to get rid of them!
> 
> They're not crap, but they're hardly what I'd call good. Putting a budget tyre on a car like say a TTS is a bit of a joke IMO. They did it with Toyos on the mk2 and they were even worse than the Hankooks. Michelin time is but a month away, thank God!


Mine were a bit noisy when new. Also noticed they felt harder in cold weather. Anyway, they aro not winter rubber. But now after 5k they are quite smooth and definitely more quiet. They are not hi-end tyres but can't complain either.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

When I first saw this I was a bit worried, but having done a little research I see that the Hankook tyres are not actually budget tyres and according to the Euro rating, often outperform 'premium' brands around the same price range, such as PIRELLI Zero Nero GT for instance.

Besides which, the TTS has such good grip anyway, a slippery tyre might just add to the fun a bit?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Hello, first post of 2017 and it's about rubber. Replaced my Hankooks last week, and went with Goodyear F1 Asymmetric 3s. FA Wheels in West Hampstead ordered them in and it was about £170 a go all-in. Noticed immediate improvement in breaking as you'd hopefully expect from any fresh tyres as well as noticeably improved turn-in. The A1 was a paddling pool in places at the weekend and I surfed through with no problems. They feel alot better than how I recalled the Hankooks to be at the start of ownership. Incidentally, I had hoped to have one of the tyres replaced via my Audi wheel insurance (slow puncture) but guess what - they argued that as the tread was under 2mm, they won't do it. Legal limit is 1.6mm I think. FA Wheels suggested that the tyres were bang on 2mm, perhaps a fraction under in some areas and over in others. It's so tiresome (no pun) to deal with the dealerships but reckon it's worth a go? It doesn't seem to be in very good faith (tried but failed to upload a pic just now).


Hello stranger,thought you disappeared for good 

The F1 A3's are the perfect buy for the tt,possibly better than the MPSS on this chassis,no need to look any further :wink:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

What makes you say that leopard re F1's vs MPSS (MP4s it now seems)? I was all set for the MPSS after having them on the beemers but perhaps I should be looking at the F1's


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> What makes you say that leopard re F1's vs MPSS (MP4s it now seems)? I was all set for the MPSS after having them on the beemers but perhaps I should be looking at the F1's


Good question.

The Goodyears have always had a fabulous synergy with the tt right through from the mk1>>>.
I've experienced 3 sets on the tt and they're a really good all-rounder and I know for a fact that MPSS in the cold and damp on an M2 aren't up to F1A3's on a tt in the same conditions and no,this isn't down to quattro ! The MPSS aren't that hot in those conditions.For your info "Cup2's" are even worse...

Unfortunately you can't really test drive different brands so readily in an A/B comparison but you won't go wrong with the Goodyear as many have testified on the mk2 forum,myself included 

An extra bonus is they are considerably cheaper if you shop around which sort of softens the blow when you're buying four.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

When you put it like that it sounds a no brainer both on price and performance in typical U.K. weather. I found the MPSS quite reasonable in pissing rain and I was shifting but towards the end of the year when the temp dropped if I gave it some welly the rear end was going sideways and no where fast on the M235. I do think though Quattro would go some way to making it acceptable and then on those dry days you have the grip which I've not found anything better on a road tyre to date.

I guess I'll be giving the F1's a go when the time comes


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Leopard, been busy with my business - and was slightly jaded by the RS thread of doom! Anyway, after a week on the F1s I can say you are entirely right about them and I'm glad I purchased them. It was either those or the Bridgestones and the fitter recommended the F1s, he has them on his BMW and swears by them for the German brands. The cornering is better, stopping distance has improved and they just feel great. Very confident in the rain as well, as demonstrated last week on the waterlogged A1. It's really put some buzz back into proceedings after 18 months of ownership, an excellent investment.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Reasty said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > My Hankooks must be different to some people on here? Mine are very noisy, have poor wet grip and are very poor in cold conditions. The only positive thing I can say is they wear slowly, but then that's not good as I want to get rid of them!
> ...


Will do - had Yokos before, very good I agree, although from memory, they wore quickly. I'm averaging 20k pa right now, so need to consider wear rates - always found MPS are good for around 20k @ 3/4mm. Just want the best all round tyre on the car when I ditch the Hankooks? Michelin or Pirelli ???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Some experts like them!

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/20 ... e-Test.htm


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

ttsser said:


> Some experts like them!
> 
> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/20 ... e-Test.htm


Great review


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Only done 400miles on the Hankooks / 19in wheels.
So far my concerns remain unfounded. They handle very well in the dry and as expected they are a bit skitish in the wet - but no more than I would say is normal under spirited driving.
Road noise is also not an issue ( compared to previous crap Toyo's on 19's ).
All in all - happy with them - doubt I would replace with same come the time though.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Just went for a hard blast up some B roads in the local hills. The bridgestones are just not up to the job they were losing traction all too easily and the car was sliding around quite a bit. I will very rarely push the car that hard so they will do for now but when the time comes I will be going back to MPSS I reckon


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

blaird03 said:


> Only done 400miles on the Hankooks / 19in wheels.
> So far my concerns remain unfounded. They handle very well in the dry and as expected they are a bit skitish in the wet - but no more than I would say is normal under spirited driving.
> Road noise is also not an issue ( compared to previous crap Toyo's on 19's ).
> All in all - happy with them - doubt I would replace with same come the time though.


I am quite happy with the Hankooks more so since today I have been driving on crap Toyo's


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Just been to the compound where my new TT has been placed on its arrival today / noticed it's fitted with Bridgestone
Delighted


----------

